# Some cool pics 455 with RamAir heads



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I went to my engine builders shop last night. He is finishing a 455 HO with 72 HO heads.....my motor is next. Here are a couple of pics. Richie Hoffman is a real good engine biulder, he also builds up a mean rear end.Richie races a Grand Am , it is in this months High Performance Pontiac Mag (pg. 50) it runs low 9s.. I am gonna post an engine he built in the for sale section....:cheers Eric


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I would've thought that all of the exhaust bolt holes were drilled and tapped on Ram Air/HO heads from the factory. Guess you learn sumptin new every day.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have drilled and tapped them. But I'm a "heretic".:lol:

Looks like a nice fat roller cam in there too. Nice. :cool

Any idea what this beast is going into?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The owner didn't want the holes drilled and tapped....I'll find out what kind of car its going into later today....E


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

whats goin on between the intake ports? looks like they want the cylinders to share. never seen that before.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, An interesting observation......my engine guy (Richie Hoffman) will be at my house this evening. I'll ask him, and he will know! We are building an engine run in stand and he is picking up some materials.....Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

yes, the ports do "blend". They are factory heads, that is not a custom alteration. The engine guy said he thinks it had something to do with emissions. He is at his day job and couldn't really talk.....more tonight. Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> yes, the ports do "blend". They are factory heads, that is not a custom alteration. The engine guy said he thinks it had something to do with emissions. He is at his day job and couldn't really talk.....more tonight. Eric


What's the casting number on those heads? I'm wondering if they're actual 455-SD's ---- My Ram Air IV 722's don't have that feature between the intakes like that.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, My mistake...they are 455 HO heads 1972... Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Odd that cylinder blending will work, especially with an odd fire motor, 18436572. Interested to find out how it gains power. And why it doesn't suck intake gaskets.
:confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Spoke to the engine guy last night....1972 was the only year this was done. It was a GM experiment to help with emissions and breathing. Strange, but Pontiac sometimes is. E


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Bear, My mistake...they are 455 HO heads 1972... Eric


I'm just naturally curious about any Pontiac round ports... those intakes have really captured my attention. It'd be neat to find out what the real intention was there - what that was supposed to do/how it was supposed to work - in detail.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if you're to remove that part of the gasket between the ports?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I wonder if you're to remove that part of the gasket between the ports?


I'd guess probably --- I don't see how that piece of gasket would last long unsupported by the head and just flapping in the breeze? 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was told that the gasket remains....odd little can 'o worms I opened up!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The real odd thing would be 5 and 7 firing within 90 degrees of each other. Odd, it seams like the blending would cause lack of velocity to pull the fuel into the cylinder. Chevy had 3/7 swap cams to get the cylinders to not fire so close together. I'm confused, going to google it, lol..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> I'd guess probably --- I don't see how that piece of gasket would last long unsupported by the head and just flapping in the breeze?
> 
> Bear


That's exactly what I was thinking. :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too (always)......:willy:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i guess, considering they only did it one year, that it didnt turn out to be a good idea.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree good thinking! :cheers


----------

